# Australia November 2010 field herping



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A little teaser image as I'm jet lagged and ticked off at the 40cm of snow we have!

There is a lot to process but this shows what I have been up to for two weeks!










Eastern Brown Snake
Psuedonaja textilis

Possible the most dangerous snake in Australia/World (though only if you get nailed)

I'd not recommend getting this close and it is very close!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

stunning picture ,bring on the taipan pics i hope


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mattykyuss said:


> stunning picture ,bring on the taipan pics i hope


No tiapans this trip, sorry,


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful photo  Look forward to more


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

Can't wait to see all your pic's. I have only just got back home and thawed out after returning from the UK lol


John


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

So no one want to see more?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> So no one want to see more?


I most certainly do.

Trouble with this section of the forum is its too far down to get enough traffic in my opinion. personally think there should be a DWA section in each of the sections of the forum which come under it...such as snakes,inverts.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> So no one want to see more?


Hell yes, that first shot is awsome:2thumb:


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Most definitely I've been waiting very patiently.

Steve

P.s. Ive added a few pics to my thread "A few vens from this season". including a few Dugites next to the one you guys shot just for comparrison


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

More pics please!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

JohnR said:


> Can't wait to see all your pic's. I have only just got back home and thawed out after returning from the UK lol
> 
> 
> John


I here your trip went well!

Good news!

Apologies to everyone waiting for more images, my broadband connection is down and I'm waiting for BT to arrive and fix it.

Supposed to arrive today, however, with nearly 2 foot of snoe outside I'm sure they'll not be here today!

Still it give me time to process the images...


----------



## Wama (Dec 5, 2009)

Great pic :2thumb:......Better in the flesh thou.


----------



## Djfoxs (Oct 1, 2010)

HE/SHE looks mean  but love it


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Come on, show me the money , would be great to see all the pictures you took.

Also, Welcome back.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

thats the only venemous snake iv ever seen in the flesh when i was in oz about 15 year ago and it was curled up under my uncles car. it was one of those i wanna get get closer but if i do it will kill me type looks on its face but i was surprised how calm it was . the guy came to remove it and it seemed to just accept it which i was surprised at. iv been to oz a further 6 times since then but never seen another one


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Slippery42. That's a fantastic photo of the Eastern Brown Snake. I'm very impressed and very jealous! I can't wait to see more.

Best regards,

Jason


----------

